# January end of the Month Lake Juliette Tournament



## JOHNBOATBOB (Jan 18, 2015)

The January 2015 Tournament will be on Sunday the 25th

*This is an Open Tournament held every month of the year
*There are No Membership Fees
*Cost of tournament is $60 per boat/team
*Every Tournament Starts at Safe Light
*Weigh-In is at 3:00 pm
*The Top 15 Classic will be held in October 2015
*See Ya'll There!


----------



## jeffersonbigbuck (Feb 18, 2015)

Is the February tournament gonna be Sunday the 22nd? Anybody know?


----------



## georgiaguy (Mar 23, 2015)

*End of month tourney*

Are you guys having the end of month tourney this coming up Sunday?


----------



## JOHNBOATBOB (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes this Sunday.


----------



## Timrandall (Apr 1, 2015)

Anyone know what weight won?


----------



## JOHNBOATBOB (Apr 2, 2015)

19.54, 16.92,15.72 Big fish 5.84


----------



## Timrandall (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks. Went yesterday for a while and did good


----------



## bone_collector_20 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Results*

What were the results from yesterday?


----------



## skoaleric (Apr 29, 2015)

15 third, 16 second, 22 first...big fish (6.something) I believe


----------

